# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  بياض الثلج مع كريم التبييض الفلبيني طبيعي 100% ومضمون ومرخص من بلدية دبي

## شموخ الروح

*بما اني الوكيلة المعتمدة الوحيدة في الامارات لدى شركة ST DALFOUR لكريمات التبييض الطبيعية حيث انه لايوجد منتجات الشركة الاصلية الا لدي احذروا التقليد في بنات يبيعون نفس المنتج لكنه تقليد بنفس العلبة والشكل وأرخص لكن مكوناته غير طبيعية ويحتوي على مواد كيماوية مضرة للبشرة نفس الكورتيزون والزئبق فانتبهوا يا بناات\؟
*


كريم التبييض والتفتيح الاصلي باستخدام تقنية اختراق عالية لطبقات الجلد حيث يتم الجمع بين عدد من المكونات الفعالة المختلفة معا لإنتاج الكريم السحري بفاعلية كبيرة على جميع طبقات من الجلد. 

يحقق أقصى تبييض البشرة وأزالة البقع الداكنة و القضاء على أسمرار الجلد
يوضع الكريم على سطح البشرة فيساعد على تفتيح وتبييض البشرة ويعطيها وتوهج وأشراق أبيض وردي وبنفس الوقت الذي تواصل فيه باقى مكونات الكريم فى التبييض العميق لجميع طبقات البشرةمن خلال الاستخدام المتواصل.


وعلى عكس كريمات تبييض الأخرى فأن هذا الكريم غير دهني ويناسب جميع أنواع البشرة ومنها الدهنية 


وأيضا يناسب البشرة المعرضة لظهور حب الشباب حيث أن المكونات القوية فى هذا الكريم تساعد على منع البكتيريا من تكوين الحبوب عالبشرة وسد المسام كما أنه يساعد على الحد من احمرار والتهاب الجلد الناتج من أثار هذه الحبوب . واستخدام هذا الكريم يعمل على أزالة أثار الحبوب تماما من على البشرة بسرعة مع تبييض البشرة وإزالة خلايا الجلد المصاب البكتيريا، خلايا الجلد الميتة وخلايا الجلد الجاف. وبالطبع فإنه يترك بشرتك مع توهج مشع يعطيها مظهر الشباب. 


*المكونات:*

كريم يوفر العديد من الآثار المفيدة على الجلد فإنه لا يحتوي من أي العناصر التي قد تسبب ضررا على المدى البعيد. لا يوجد الزئبق، أو هيدروكينون بين مكونات هذا الكريم. لذلك لن تواجه أي تقشير البشرة. ويتكون المنتج باستخدام جميع المكونات الطبيعية بما فيها الزيت الأحمر مستخلص الصبار، جليكاين، البحر انتزاع الاعشاب والفيتامين (E) 

*كيفية استخدام كريم التبييض*


تبدأ من غسل وجهك بالصابون "ويفضل صابون الجلسرين "وبأستخدام رغوة الصابون يتم غسل الوجه والرقبة 
يتم تجفيف الوجه جيدا 
تأخذ كمية صغيرة من الكريم ويدلك برفق عالوجه و الرقبة وينبغي أن تقوم بوضع نقاط صغيرة من الكريم على الخدين والأنف والجبين والذقن ثم تدليك كريم في حركات دائرية. 
وتركه لمدة 2 إلى 3 دقائق ليمتصه الجلد تماما قبل أن تنام
وفي الصباح يتم غسل الوجه جيدا من أثار الكريم قبل التعرض للشمس
لا يتضمن أى آثار جانبية على البشرة، ولا يتسبب بأى تهيج للبشرة ابدا 
ليس هناك اى موانع للاستعمال 
مناسب لجميع انواع البشرة 

 :27: :27

المكونات طبيعية 100% فقط آمنة من شأنها أن تعطيك بشرة متألقة

ST. DALFOUR كريم التفتيح والتبييض 
ضد : النمش، الكلف،،،،،، 
الهالات السوداء حول العينين،،،،،،،،،،،
ندوب البثور القديمة ،،،،
الرؤوس السوداء ،،،،،،،
التجاعيد،،،،،،،،،،،
حساسية الجلد،،،،،،،،،،،،
يقضي على الاسمرار تحت الابط والمناطق الحساسة وحب الشباب ،،،،، وجميع العيوب والشوائب الجلدية الأخرى ....

نعووومة ،،،، صفاااء ،،، بياااض ناصع مثل الثلج ... كل ما تتمنيه لبشرتك فقط عند ST. DALFOUR كريم دالفور المبيض الطبيعي 100% الأصلي
المستورد من المصنع الرئيسي لشركة دالفور المشهور في الفليبين لصناعة منتجات التجميل ،،،،،
 :27:  :27: :

وهذا الكريم أقوى وأفضل كريم تبييض في العالم لانه آمن وطبيعي 100% وماله اي آثار جانبية ،،،،،،،،،،

والشركة الأم تصدر هذا الكريم لمعظم الدول الاوروبية الشهيرة والطلبات عليها كثيرة جدا جدا ،،،،،،،،،

والكريم من كثر ما هو ممتاز في أدائه ونتائجه نادر جدا وصعب الحصول عليه حتى من قبل التجار والوكلاء الموزعين لهذا المنتج العجيب لدى الدول الاوروبية ،،،،،،،،،

ولكن والحمدلله لدينا كمية محدودة جدا من هذا الكريم الأصلي اللي عليه الختم الذهبي الأصلي من شركة دالفور وهذا الختم يرمز الى ان هذا المنتج أصلي 100% وغير مقلد واللي حابة تطلب تحجز بسرعة قبل نفاذ الكمية ،،،،،،،،،

مكونات هذا الكريم هو انه من أفضل الكريمات المبيضة يعمل على حل جميع مشاكل تلون الجلد ،،،،،،،،،، 

 :27:  :27: :

لا تحتوي على الهيدروكينون أو الكورتيزون الزئبق آمنة وطبيعية لطيفة عالبشرة ،،،،،،،،،،،،

وتكون فعالة بشكل خاص في البقع الجلدية والنمش غير دهني تحافظ على الجلد رطبة وطرية،،،،،،،،،،،،

مما يساعد على حماية ومنع البقع ويقضي على علامات حب الشباب يجعل البشرة ناعمة بشكل ملحوظ،،،،،،،،،،

يحتوي على مزيج من الفاكهة الطبيعية وخلاصة الأعشاب البحرية التي وجدت في الشرق الأوسط وفيتامين E ومرطب الحليب مبيض فعال جدا ،،،،،،،،

 :27:  :27:  :27: 
*
صور أصلية لتجارب الناس من الشركة*




*ملاحظة : تنفع للحامل والمرضعة ..
حجم الكريم 80 مل* 


*مرخصة من المختبر الرئيسي لبلدية دبي مضمونة 100% طبيعية بياض خلال اسبوع فقط*




[COLOR="#FF0000"]




السعر 320 درهم فقط
عرض خاااااص لفترة محدودة اشتري 3 علب واحصلي على علبة واحدة مجانا
للطلب ارسال رسالة الى او عن طريق برنامج الواتس أب الى الرقم 0557939939


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## M i n n i e

موفقه ،،،

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## shbany

موفقه

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## Um - Saif

مووووووووووفقة فديتج ..

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

......................

----------


## شموخ الروح

..................

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## e3lania

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

.................

----------


## أنا كما أنا

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييق حياتي

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ


سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## الجورية 123

موفقة

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## الجورية 123

موفقة

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## الجورية 123

للللللللرفع

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## تحدوني

وين تجارب البنات

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------

